# Auf Smartphone kopiertes Video lässt sich nicht mehr löschen



## boss3D (11. April 2010)

*Auf Smartphone kopiertes Video lässt sich nicht mehr löschen*

Hi!

Ich sitze jetzt geschlagene 2.5 h hier und versuche verzweifelt und mit Zornesröte im Gesicht, ein dämliches mp4-video von meinem Omnia II zu löschen, aber die Datei will um keinen Preis gelöscht werden ... 

Ich habe jetzt schon von unlocker bis killbox alle gängigen Tools für "unlöschbare" Dateien durch, aber das Video will einfach nicht vom Handy! Wenn ich ganz normal am Laptop _(das Handy hängt per USB dran)_ zu dem Video navigiere und auf _löschen_ klicke, kommt einfach nur:_ Datei konnte nicht gelöscht werden: Das Gerät reagiert nicht mehr, oder wurde getrennt

_Mein Omnia II habe ich auch schon neugestartet und versucht das Video vom Handy aus _(also ohne Laptop-Verbindung) _zu löschen, aber beides ohne Erfolg.
Ich bin wirklich schon am Verzweifen! Wie kann ich das blöde Video löschen?

Danke für baldige Antworten.

_PS: Das Video befindet sich auch auf meinem Laptop, wo es sich jederzeit problemlos löschen lässt. Ich habe es heute Nachmittag auf das Smartphone kopiert. Auch auf dem Smartphone ist das Video laut "Eigenschaften" nicht schreibgeschützt, oder anderweitig gesperrt._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (11. April 2010)

*AW: Auf Smartphone kopiertes Video lässt sich nicht mehr löschen*

Ich muss bei diesem Problem auch passen.

Du kannst mal versuchen, eine neue Firmware drauf zu spielen und alles was Du brauchst, vorher zu sichern (Kontakte etc.). Evtl. auch mal ein Löschen mit der handyeigenen Software versuchen, soweit noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## boss3D (12. April 2010)

*AW: Auf Smartphone kopiertes Video lässt sich nicht mehr löschen*

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr: Ich habe das Omnia II eben eingeschaltet, nachdem es über Nacht aus war und das Video hat sich auf Anhieb löschen lassen ...  

Gestern hat ein Neustart nichts gebracht, aber Hauptsache, das Video ist jetzt weg.

_PS: Was vielleicht möglich wäre, ist, dass die Löschfunktion irgendeines kleinen Tools, das ich gestern benutzt habe, erst nach mehrmaligem Neustart aktiv wird und ich das gerade erlebt habe._

MfG, boss3D


----------

